# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  بسم الله توكلنا .. المريخ (-) VS مازيمبي (-) .. مباراة رد التار .. متابعة /تحليل /توقعات ..ابطال افريقيا 2015

## الدسكو

*بسم الله متوكلين وباذن الله منتصرين
الله اكبر ،، الله اكبر ،، الله اكبر
لا اله الا الله ،، الله اكبر ،، الله اكبر ،، ولله الحمد

يارب نسالك في هذه الايام الطيبات المباركات ان تنصر المريخ

يوم السبت القادم نصرا كبيرا تفرح به هذه الشعب الصابر

هي مباراة الجميع يجب ان نكون جميعا كتله من اللهب تحرق تاريخ مازيمبي 

لتعلن عن ميلاد فصل جديد من فصول تاريخ القارة السمراء

باذن الله موعدنا
السبت 26/سبتمبر/ 2015

باستاد المريخ




مباراة رد التار اولا ثم العبور
لا تنسو مازيمبي اقصى المريخ من نفس البطولة
قبل عامين او ثلاثة

معا لنحرق تاريخ مازيمبي لنتسيد القارة السمراء


*

----------


## زول هناك

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء 
ان شاء الله منصرين في هذه الايام المباركة 
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*نسأل الله العلى القدير فى هذه الأيام المباركات العشر الأوائل من شهر ذو الحجة والحجاج يتاهبون لأداء مناسك الحج أن ينصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا يفرح به قاعدته العريضه التى تفوق 20 مليون شفت آميييين يا رب العالمين وكل عام والجميع بخير وعافيه والرائع الدسكو بصحه وعافيه وفى هناء وسرور وحبور
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*شكرًا فتحت البوست أصبحنا نتفاءل بك بالرغم من قولي فيه من جاهلية.
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في السماء و لا في الأرض
اللهم ربي انصر المريخ
اللهم ربي انصر المريخ
منصورين بإذن الله تعالى
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*إن ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*النصر حليفنا باذن الله الواحد الاحد
اكثروا من الدعاء فالمريخ يحتاج اليه 
الايام مباركه والتكبير والتهليل عباده ومفتاح للخير
اللهم انصر الزعيم وافرح الصفوه وبارك في الدسكو
وكل عام وانتم بخير والزعيم منتصرا 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم انصر المريخ علي مازيمبي
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بالتوفيق لفخر البلد باذنه تعالي النصر حليفه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله اكببببببببببببببببببببببببر

بشرة خير باذن الله تعالى لفوز مريخي كبير

ويبقى العيد عيدين 

*

----------


## النزير

*انتصر المريخ
فلنفرح جميعنا
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*اقسم بالله العظيم كنت اريد ان اكتب عن توقعاتي للمبارتين سبحان الله صدق حدسي في المباراة الاولي وانشا الله يصدق حدسي في المباراة الثانية يا شباب مربوحه والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## omer altahir

*كان بالامكان افضل مما كان ولكن نقول الحمد لله وهى نتائج الادوار المتقدمة هكذا ما زيمبى خصم خطير والمريخ جاهد فى حدود الامكانيات المتاحة بعد فقده المؤثر للبدلاء الذين يصنعون الفارق مثل ضفر وشيبون واوكرا لالاصابة وان شاء الله متاهلين متاهلين...
سنحرق اعصابهم بالكنغو  وسنحرز اكثر من هدف مش دايرين الكاس سنفعل المستحيل...
وبالمناسبة وفاق اسطيف بنفس هذه النتيجة مع مازيمبى تاهل من الكنغو....واحرز هدفين...
ونحن عندنا المدينة وكوفى وضفر وشيبون واوكرا...سنفاجئهم بهم فى دارهم...
بالتوفيق واكثروا من الدعاء...
والحمد لله ....
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة omer altahir
					

كان بالامكان افضل مما كان ولكن نقول الحمد لله وهى نتائج الادوار المتقدمة هكذا ما زيمبى خصم خطير والمريخ جاهد فى حدود الامكانيات المتاحة بعد فقده المؤثر للبدلاء الذين يصنعون الفارق مثل ضفر وشيبون واوكرا لالاصابة وان شاء الله متاهلين متاهلين...
سنحرق اعصابهم بالكنغو  وسنحرز اكثر من هدف مش دايرين الكاس سنفعل المستحيل...
وبالمناسبة وفاق اسطيف بنفس هذه النتيجة مع مازيمبى تاهل من الكنغو....واحرز هدفين...
ونحن عندنا المدينة وكوفى وضفر وشيبون واوكرا...سنفاجئهم بهم فى دارهم...
بالتوفيق واكثروا من الدعاء...
والحمد لله ....



 
فعلاً كان بالإمكان أفضل مما كان  . . . كان اللعيبة متوترين رغم أن مازينمبي كان مرعوب 
مبروك النصر يا صفوة و بإذن الله سنتأهل من لوممباشي
                        	*

----------

